# Can we tweak/overclock intel original mobo?



## piyush1989kap (Dec 20, 2007)

Dear friends,
I am planniing to buy a intel DG33FBC or an equivalent gigabyte motherboard.
In gigabyte there is a feature of tweaking and it is cheap too,I am not a hardcore gamer,so i dont need a nvidia chipset mobo.
I know that intel original are very much stable  but can we slightly tweak them.
If i want to decrease my Cpu speed ,if i am not doing heavy work,or increase the cpu speed slighlty while moderate gaming.
CAN I DO IT?

Plzz help


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 20, 2007)

get gigabyte mobo coz intel mobo wont allow u to OC ur proccy etc.
BTW u can OC a mobo ,u can OC GPU,proccy and ram.


----------



## piyush1989kap (Dec 20, 2007)

I also want to know is gigabyte mobo are durable or not??????????????
n wht abt Gigabyte vs asrock


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 20, 2007)

piyush1989kap said:
			
		

> If i want to decrease my Cpu speed ,if i am not doing heavy work,or increase the cpu speed slighlty while moderate gaming.
> CAN I DO IT?



Intel DG33FBC do support Intel® Viiv™ Technology , which means when system is idle procesors like Intel Dual Core (E2140 / E2160 / E2180) and Intel Core 2 Duo or Intel Core 2 Quadro processors which supports the speed step technology will lower their multiple thus running at lower clock speed and lower vcore voltage to save power and reduce noise by lower the CPU FAN RPM..


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 21, 2007)

No overclockin on intel mobo....... go the asus way for ocing


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Dec 21, 2007)

No overclocking for intel motherboards except Dg975 series.............. As far as i know..............

I have already asked a number of questions about overclocking with intel mobo. every answer is same........................ NO........

Go for Asus or gigabite........


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 21, 2007)

I think asus rocks in overclocking department


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2007)

*Intel Original Mobos Doesn't Supports Overclocking.

Try Asus (preferablly), MSI or Gigabyte  *


----------

